# Reduzierung bei der Sattelstütze



## Faunus (3. Juli 2003)

Warum werden bei den Bergwerk-Bikes jetzt immer Reduzierungen und dünnere Sattelstützen verbaut?


----------



## Endurance (4. Juli 2003)

Ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es für Bergwerk billiger ist die Hülsen mit der entsprechenden Maßtoleranz/Oberflächengüte fertigen zu lassen als die Rahmen entsprechend zu fertigen.

Prinzipiell bin ich aber mittlerweile auch gegen die Hülsen, da Sie für mich bisher keinen Vorteil bringen.

Könnte man die Hülse gefahrlos entfernen und direkt mit einer dickeren Sattelstütze fahren? Wie bekommt man die Hülsen aus dem Sattelrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (8. Juli 2003)

Bergwerk verwendet seit Beginn 2003 die Reduzierhülsen für die Sattelstütze. Dadurch ergeben sich folgende Vorteile: 
1) Die Sattelstütze kann komplett versenkt werden. Dies kommt besonders beim Faunus LSD zum tragen, da hier durch die Schweißnaht innen im Rohr ein Wulst entsteht.
2) Bergwerk hat nur ein Sattelstützmaß auf Lager 
3) Die Stütze zerkratzt nicht beim versenken. 
4) Die Klemmung in diesem Bereich ist viel effektiver 
5) Bergwerk muß den Bereich nicht mehr ausreiben, da (was Endurance bereits gemerkt hat) die Maßtoleranz und Oberflächengüte viel geringer und besser ist.
In der ersten Serie (ca. 10 Bikes) haben wir Hülsen verbaut, die zu kurz waren. Die Folge war vereinzelt ein Riss im Bereich des Sattelrohres. Test haben ergeben, daß eben diese Hülse zu kurz war. 
Das Problem wurde durch neue, längere Hülse behoben und taucht seitdem nicht mehr auf! 

Bergwerk Manufaktur  Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## Lumix (15. Oktober 2003)

...lang soll denn die Hüse sein!! Bei meinem Rahmen reicht sie nicht mal bis Unterkante Oberrohr!!!! Kommt mir sehr kurz vor!!!


----------



## Thomcomm (15. Oktober 2003)

2002 wurden auch schon Reduzierhülsen verbaut...

Zumindest ist das bei meinem Faunus Endurance der Fall!

Gruß,
Tom


----------

